# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Rsps revision 317 smuggle and hack methods.

## phrasinq

Not selling methods to anyone without 100% confirmation it works on the server. Post server link and ill try my best to get you what you want. Certain in-game dungeoneering gear that is tradable will be sold If I can smuggle it out.

----------


## Augury13

Can you show proof of any of this? or

----------


## phrasinq

Get me a 317 server and ill see what I can do for ya ingame

----------


## Augury13

317 server?

----------


## phrasinq

its a certain revision of the game. Its kinda like the older runescape certain servers that are 317 like Project decimate which is very very easy to hack and mess with.

----------


## Augury13

lol..... so u wanna sell methods for a private rs server?

----------


## phrasinq

Currently trying Regen-X

----------


## phrasinq

indeed I do most people donate for 1 item but why donate when you can get it yourself and get it multiple times and sell to others?

----------


## CreativeXtent

this is super stupid lol...

----------


## Augury13

Anyone can go on youtube and look up glitches from years ago and do this. I really hope u realize this.

----------


## corky12831

i have methods to do this on many servers that are not released but i would be willing to do them for free why sell something thats already Released o.o like smuggles etc..

----------

